# Toyota : Yaris EV Toyota Yaris Electric Vehicle Conversion



## riverdaleusa (Dec 15, 2021)

I have a 2007 Yaris 2 door, I would like to convert electric. how do I go about this, I live in puerto Rico.


----------

